# Quick Q on cost of Australian Universities



## Deuce (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all,

Is it true that the tuition fees are equal across all Australian universities for the same course?

I'm looking into my options and thinking of University of Melbourne although as an international student I'm looking for the most bang for my buck.

Any suggestions in this regard would be most appreciated.


----------

